# El Fusible se quema a cada en rato tele Phillips



## leansms (Dic 29, 2007)

Que puede pasar si a cada rato, o despues de unos pocos dias se quema el fusible de mi tele Phillips que no tiene mas de 1 año y medio que se compro.


El fusible es de 250 v


----------



## mcrven (Dic 29, 2007)

Amigo, los fusibles se ratean en AMPERIOS a una tensión específica, se utilizan para evitar daños mayores que se pueden producir por diversas incidencias.
Si salta el fusible, es porqué hay algo malo en el aparato.

Si no tienes experiencia en reparaciones, lleva tu TV a un servicio autorizado.

saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Dic 29, 2007)

puede ser fallo interno del t.v. hay componentes que no se estropean del todo sino que quedan con fugas importantes,por lo que antes una variacion de tensión en la red no les afectaba y ahora al estar fugados si les afecta.....sobre todo si tu tv es moderna mas todavia le pasa eso,por el sistema de alimentacion con fuentes conmutadas. por lo que veo no eres tecnico, lo mejor es llevarlo a uno que seguro que esta averia no saldra muy cara, mas que nada porque si son componentes fugados nesecitas aparatos especializados que salen una pasta....saludos y BUEN FIN DE AÑO!


----------



## ciri (Dic 29, 2007)

Por si las dudas, no se te ocurra desarmar el TV y tocar el tubo, porque te va a hacer ver las estrellas...


----------



## KU (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola foro

Les queria preguntar si alguno tiene el valor de ese fusible( en amperes) ya que a mi TV se le volo este mismo,al mirar el fusible solo dice que es de 250 v.
Mi TV es una Phillips de 21 pulgadas flax,yo soy tecnico asique lo unico que me falta es saber ese valor.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 4, 2008)

de 21 pulgadas depende del chasis que tenga...ponle uno de 2 amperios y metele dos lamparas de 100w en serie a la entrada del tv por seguridad que si tiene un corto en la fuente no causara daños sino que se quedaran los bombillos fijos encendidos...


----------



## KU (Feb 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias Daniel.more,me parece que voy a tener que cambiar el fusible porque por recomendacion de un vendedor de la casa de electronica en la que compro componentes me vendio uno de 3.7 A y me dijo que era ese,ahora mi miedo es que  obviamente anda pero no se si llegara a proteger la electronica que viene despues....entonces ese valor que le mande te parece alto?

Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## jlcejudo (Sep 29, 2008)

Alguna vez me sucedio algo parecido y despues de tanto batallar me di cuenta que el valor del fusible era correcto , sin embargo mi problema era que lo estaba reemplazando por uno de accion rapida, que son los tipicos que te venden, fisicamente se miran a travez del tubito de crstal como un hilo de alambre, el correcto es de accionamiento lento y su aspecto difiere en que no es un hilo de alambre es mas bien una espiral que en su  nucleo tiene un material aislante...-. bueno para no enredar solo pide de accionamiento lento  y si no lo hayas sube un poco el valor por ejemplo si es de 1 amp, compra uno de 1.5 amp aunque sea de accionamiento rapido, debera funcionar...


----------

